
Consciousness occurs in 'time slices' lasting only milliseconds, study suggests - kevbin
http://www.sciencealert.com/consciousness-occurs-in-time-slices-lasting-only-milliseconds-study-suggests
======
a-k-h
I always thought that consciousness doesn't really exist (eliminative
materialism?). So I don't understand what this article is trying to say.

